# Lotion & Candle Making: Box Set 2 Books



## Sislea (Feb 15, 2015)

*Lotion & Candle Making: Lotion Making DIY Guide & How To Make Candles At Home Boxset (DIY Beauty Series)*


----------



## Amba (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you so much! I was just coming up here to ask for good candle making book recommendations.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 23, 2015)

nvm, just noticed this is a old post. books are no longer free.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 23, 2015)

The set is only $.99 so it is quite affordable


----------



## Relle (Sep 25, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> nvm, just noticed this is a old post. books are no longer free.



Just altered the title.


----------

